# Wheel Emulation for Mouse Configuration



## Sobh (Feb 18, 2012)

First, I'm new to FreeBSD. Just installed FreeBSD on my Toshiba A200 laptop, along with Xorg.

I use a trackball from Logitech called Trackman Marble. Using this trackball is more fun with Wheel Emulation. Which I could configure xorg to do it through InputDevice section in the xorg.conf file.

In order to get it to run, I had to disable the "AutoAddDevices" option in the ServerLayout section. However, I think it's problematic because I need to have InputDevice section for each device (the trackball, and the touch-pad), otherwise the touch-pad would't work. The only way I was able to specify the device in the InputDevice section was through the the device name (/dev/ums0 for trackball, and /dev/psm0 for touch-pad).

This method doesn't seem to me as the most clean way to do it, due to hardcoding the devices' names. I used to do it through InputClass section, but that was in Arch, and it exists for Xorg7.6, and FreeBSD uses Xorg7.5, AFAIK. Do you think there is a better way to achieve this behavior?

Also, it took me long time to figure it out, while there are guides on Ubuntus's, Arch's, and Gentoo's wikis, I couldn't find one for FreeBSD. What would be the best way to add a small guide to the FreeBSD documentation that addresses this issue?

Note:

I woud rather not use HAL fdi policy file, as I think it's so complicated. And AFAIK HAL is not maintained anymore, so I don't want to waste time digging there.
I know, it's possible to use xinput, but it's not persistent.


----------

